
Graceful exit for employees of failed startup - vaibhav228
I am working on simple app to create employee profile board of shutting down startups, so their founders can share that board with network, VC to help employee get job at other startups.<p>Recruiters from other companies can also find people with immediate need of job which fits jobs openings.<p>Is is something startups can use?
======
mstaoru
It sounds like a perfectly reasonable idea, and I would be happy if it
actually works out!

However, I must admit that HR portals are rabbit holes that looks good on
paper, but then fall into one of two problems: chicken and egg, or garbage
data. You need to have very clear strategy of how both sides of the job market
are encouraged to adopt a new "empty" platform, while making sure that job
listings are actually clean, truthful, and relevant.

Are you saying that founders will input the resumes? It sounds like a lot of
work, and not something I'd expect a person with a failing project on hand be
able to do.

~~~
vaibhav228
Thanks for your input. I completely agree that both sides have to be reached
in a proper way.

In MVP, I was thinking someone, may be a founder or person who can help, will
fill simple details. Later stage, they can send invitation links to employees
to fill in the details.

------
was_boring
I know this already happens informally, so there is probably a niche there.

~~~
vaibhav228
ohh, that's nice. What is the informal process?Is it the same?

Probably there is niche, but m not able to validate this idea.

~~~
was_boring
Generally it's a personal connection. Someone will here a startup went out of
business and they know they were good at there jobs and get reached out to.

Sometimes the entire team gets hired all at once.

